# Mosquito Creek youth gun



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Anyone every hunt the mosquito Creek youth gun hunt. My son got picked for October 4th. Not a ton of information thru odnr. Is this a typical non hunted area? Any details would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I have gone on a couple of adult hunts and a couple of youth hunts. No one hunts the area except during controlled hunts. Very large area, you will meet at the headquarters in the morning and then they will assign you an area to hunt. Good hunt, I have always seen deer and we have gone 3 for 4.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Make sure you bring a Compass vegetation maybe so thick GPS may not work. We hunted behind the headquarters one year early very easy to get twisted around And difficult to find your way out. Other than that try to get in deep and hold tight.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

I taken my son a few times, thing I didn't like is hunt ends at 5:00 pm. After shooting a deer at 4:55 pm on our walk out and by the time we dressed it and headed out they came looking for us. Next time we put the phone number of the guy working in my phone and he said just let him know your ok. 
Like they said Oct 5 it's going to be hot and thick, I just set him up on a field line and we seen deer every-time. Even had a coyote run past us one dark, windy, rainy morning.
When we first went they would mail us our area, that was nice you could google earth the area to see whats there. 
You can also come in at lunch and ask to go to another area.

Good luck


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

A least now the weather looks a little cooler but some rain. Hopefully we will get the smack on a big doe. I have the map but will just depend on where they start us at


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

The thing about Mosquito is there's a freaking ton of deer there, but man, that place can be thick! And buggy depending on the weather. My BIL lives not far from there and he tried it a time or two. Saw some absolute monsters in there, but it can be a difficult place to hunt, which is not always what you're looking for when it comes to a youth hunt. 

I suppose it depends on your kid. Is he (or she) the ballbuster type that pushes everything to the limit? Or are they the type that likes to lay in front of the TV playing video games? You have to make that call. Obviously. it would be good if you can get out there in advance and have a look around. 

But, the 4th is right around the corner, so I guess you'll have to go with wherever the ODNR people put you. That shouldn't be all that bad. They want to recruit new hunters, so they should put you in a place where you can at least see deer. Wish you luck.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

He will attack it head on. Thanks for all the heads up


----------

